# Took delivery of new Mohawk today



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Picked up our new AT Mohawk today and so far no snags of any importance found, only drove it 40 odd miles home from dealers, its the 150 bhp upgrade and although new and tight it drives well.

Spent the afternoon checking out everything and all is in order and seemingly working correctly, not even the AT trade mark piles of sawdust and build debris in out of the way corners.

So a well done Autotrail and a worthy mention to the supplying dealer Tyne Valley Motorhomes for a very well presented vehicle, a very professional and thorough handover. Its good to give praise where its due. they rightly deserve their Practical Motorhome dealer gold award.

Shake down rally next weekend looking forward to it, so far I'm well chuffed.


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Health to enjoy, bet you are chuffed to bits


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

The fact that you bought it from a top class dealer who cares about his customers and his reputation speaks volumes. They well get my business when it comes to changing our van.

Colin


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

We were looking at an 08 Mohican at Tyne Valley and I thought the staff were excellent. Then we found an 07 at Brownhills and bought that instead. God, how many times have I regretted that decision.  

Congratulations on your new motorhome and lets hope it continues to be fault free.


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Congratulations. Must be great & I like the idea of a shake-down rally to check everything is OK.

We've just put a deposit on a 'lefty' Hymer Exsis i578 & can't wait for pick up. We had a good handover on our AS Devon. So much information I couldn't remember half of it. Next Time I think I'll video it!

Enjoy!


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Enjoy the new AT. We picked up our new Scout just before Christmas. Shake down rally and good idea and a great opportunity to read the many manuals. Don't forget to join the AT Owners club


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

[quote="not even the AT trade mark piles of sawdust and build debris in out of the way corners.
.[/quote]

You need to demand a refund for the missing sawdust ... It's not right !


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Ownership day 5 and well pleased had to replace an upper rear light bulb all of 80 pence so still looking good, shake down rally this weekend with our 12 month old granddaughter for 4 days without EHU that should give us an idea of any potential problems.

An observation, on my previous van (Tracker) the 220vac supplies to heater, water heater and fridge were through plugs and switched outlets, which I did like as once isolated it was impossible to inadvertently switch on the water heater whilst system drained, not so on new models, if so haven't found them yet! 

Cost cutting methinks?

Chuffed to bits with the Mohawk.


----------



## paul1964bandit (Feb 4, 2011)

*Glad to hear*

I pick up my new Arapaho from Tyne Valley in a couple of weeks so pleased to hear the positive comments

I have been nervous since signing on the dotted line!!


----------



## Jimbttaylor (Nov 19, 2008)

*AutoTrail Mohawk*

I'm so relieved your Mohawk is fine.

We have just part exchanged our 2011 Mohawk for a new Hymer. 
Here ends the worst 2 years of motor home ownership we have ever had. the faults started as soon as we picked it up. 
Sorry to say from Tyne Valley. 
We did not get great help or support from them. 
Our fault for buying from a dealer too far from home. 
I hope Auto Trail have upped their build quality as ours was not great.

Good luck with the new van.

Jim


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Still well pleased, only our second trip out and was the first on ehu. We are on a site near Borgue, Kirkcudbright and due to the extreme weather are like the 6000 homes around this part of D & G now without electrickery and have been for 11 hours now. Totally snowed in so not a chance of moving anywhere still have gale force winds and driving snow. 

MH systems performing admirably which is a good job as we have our 13 month old grand daughter with us. So pleased we installed an Alugas 2 x 11 kg refillable LPG system its a relief knowing there's plenty on board having to run fridge and heating constantly.


----------

